# Fishforums keeps logging me out.



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Every time I refresh the page or go to "new posts" and do something else I can't remember right now, I get logged out. And then I wonder why I see a bunch of advertisements and can't post... It's a little annoying, but not a big deal yet, so if anyone has any suggestions, hit me with your best shot


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It seems to be periodical, as I just went to "new posts" and it didn't log me out...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh! And it did it again! sorry, I'll stop now...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, now it did it after I posted... Is it trying to get me to shut up?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Did you click the "Remember Me" checkbox when you logged in?

If you clear cookies from your browser, it will log you out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do a serious anti-virus/anti-malware scan on your comp. Your browser may be hijacked. 
Get the free mal-ware bytes and do a full scan. Also run one of the free online anti-viral scans from a different browser. Do you get the same issue w/ FF in a different browser?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, weirdest thing just happened... I've posted a few times today and everything seemed back to normal, so then I went to this thread to see what you guys wrote, and it logged me out... Then when I went to log back in, it said my info was wrong, but my stuff still appeared in the right hand corner and everything worked...
This actually isn't my computer, but I've used it multiple times in the past without any problems. It's public, so I'm pretty sure there can't really be a hacker? Can there?
I haven't tried yet on a different browser...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I clicked "post quick reply" and it told me I was logged out... grrr.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not a hacker, a browser hijacking trojan worm or virus. A public computer is more likely to be infected because people will go to sites they wouldn't dare go to with a home computer and people who only use a computer occasionally don't have the 'don't click on any executables/attachments/banner ads, etc." indoctrination. A good system with automatically wipe temp files, update anti-vir/anti-mal-ware software and scan every night. But many places have no budget for good software or skilled IT and the computers are just shut off every night (often by pushing the off button without closing anything) and turned on in the morning. Try logging on from other computers as well as other browsers. 

Rule out your end first, then someone (try TOS) may look at your account.

(PS I am not really a mod, it was just how my problem was fixed)


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a school computer, though, so the bad website should be blocked... Of course, probably not all of them. I'll try at home, though, and if it logs me out at home, then I should ask TOS?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

it could be the school's firewall bumping you off or the computer's clearing the cookies periodically. School computers are usually infected with something by the end of the semester. Flash drives with schoolwork on them spread it from machine to machine.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I figured out that when I refresh the page, it logs me back on. How do I check if the computer clears cookies?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Try using www.fishforums.com instead of fishforums.com

I had a similar issue on another website a while ago.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

hmmm that could work, too, as our school website necessitates the same. I am currently on ff from home, and it hasn't logged me off yet, so maybe it's the school computers... I'll post here if it logs me off from home, though. Thanks for all the responses!


----------

